# laparoscopic enteroenterostomy?



## Mar (Mar 10, 2014)

Your help please.  I need a CPT code for laparoscopic enteroenterostomy.  I found CPT44238, which is unlisted procedure. The physician states, " Creation of enter-enteric anastomosis.
Thanks for your help!


----------

